# can anybody help



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

hi
We have just purchased an niesman & bischoff arto 69 2004 model privately. Unfortunately the habitation handbook is missing does anybody know where we could obtain a replacement or photocopy there own for which of course i would pay for.Alternatively if i could borrow tho hand book i would return special delivery within 3 days.
My phone is 07773488121
hope someone can help
palaceboy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried contacting them?

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Can anyone help*

Good morning Keith
Welcome to the MHF fold.

The factory is at Polch some 18 miles west of Koblenz.

Telephone 0049 2654 933 +ext These 2 people speak English Najib xtn 382 & Andre Baden xtn 38.

They should be able to help you for the Bord book I am sure they have it in English, unfortunately I think they are nicked on entry to the UK.

You can also post questions on www.nandb.biz where I am sure some one will be able to answer your queries.

I am going on the Hymer rally next week I will see if they can order a manual at Preston. Then get back to you.

With kind regards


----------

